# Pro Bodybuilders & Xiphoid Process



## John Ziegler

Over the years I've seen these xiphoid process injuries on bodybuilders. It looks weird, think twice before you decide to go out wrestling around. This could be a deal breaker on stage.


----------



## Azog

Lol that's not gonna make or break someone on stage if they deserve to win.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Azog said:


> Lol that's not gonna make or break someone on stage if they deserve to win.



I have seen dudes lose points for stuff like hernias... why not this? I suppose it does seem minor compared to your guts distorting your abs...


----------



## Lilo

I was wondering what this was! Seen a guy on stage last year with that. Can't remember exactly how he placed, definitely top 5, but it was a local comp.


----------



## John Ziegler

Azog said:


> Lol that's not gonna make or break someone on stage if they deserve to win.



When it comes to the judgment of a perfect physique,  these things stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Azog

Zeigler said:


> When it comes to the judgment of a perfect physique,  these things stick out like a sore thumb.



How many Olympias did Dorian win with that ****ed up bicep? Shit even before that he had pathetic biceps. How many did Ronnie win with that shriveled lat? Huge gut? What I'm saying is, if you deserve to win, something like this won't stop you and isn't a huge deal.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I don't even know what I'm looking at? The lump below his pecs that looks like a toomah?


----------



## John Ziegler

Azog said:


> How many Olympias did Dorian win with that ****ed up bicep? Shit even before that he had pathetic biceps. How many did Ronnie win with that shriveled lat? Huge gut? What I'm saying is, if you deserve to win, something like this won't stop you and isn't a huge deal.



You could be right. I personally think it looks bizaar though. It appears the Jay has or has had one too.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## John Ziegler

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't even know what I'm looking at? The lump below his pecs that looks like a toomah?



Speaking of Arnold, I don't have time to search it right now (I'm at work till 11pm) but I have seen some photo's of him that show a slight xiphoid process injury.


----------



## LeanHerm

Funny thing is I have that same bump on my chest. It's actually a bone.


----------



## DF

LeanHerm said:


> Funny thing is I have that same bump on my chest. It's actually a bone.



That's Pinks penis Herm.


----------



## Joliver

DF said:


> That's Pinks penis Herm.



You'd think the foreskin would have "tipped" him off.....


----------



## John Ziegler

Here is a 15 year old steroid user with an injured xipoid process






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Itburnstopee

What's a xiphoid


----------



## John Ziegler

ItBurnsToPee said:


> What's a xiphoid



A flimsy bone in the V of the chest that can get broken and stick out like in the pics.


----------



## Itburnstopee

Zeigler said:


> A flimsy bone in the V of the chest that can get broken and stick out like in the pics.



Oh. Looks painful


----------



## John Ziegler

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Oh. Looks painful



It's actually not a painful injury. It looks weird though. It is more of a hindrance than anything. It it close to the heart and can swell up when bumped. If it is broken it kinda sitts there like a tooth that is below the gum line getting irritated now and then.


----------

